
Understanding the Y combinator (in JavaScript) - xiaoma
http://logicmason.com/2014/understanding-the-y-combinator/
======
kartikkumar
Neat, but the video ended too quickly! Is there a follow-up that explains the
structure of the lisp implementation? I tried writing it out but don't feel
entirely comfortable with the idea that I've understood it fully. Would be
great to have the implementation also explained in as much detail.

~~~
xiaoma
OP here. This video was just a one-off that was essentially a one-off warm-up
for Nathan's class, but I absolutely recommend going through the rest if
you're interested in programming languages or want to learn how to write an
interpreter or compiler. It was really useful for me and it's totally free at
[http://nathansuniversity.com](http://nathansuniversity.com)

~~~
kartikkumar
Awesome, thanks for the tip. I guess I'm looking for a good way to get into
functional languages and I liked the video because it felt like it was to the
point and not loaded with abstractions. I'll def check out the rest of the
class!

